# How to paint Eldar Avatar???



## King_of_eldar (Mar 9, 2010)

I need help making my avatar look like lava, also could someone tell me how to make a lava base for him. i want to put a tomb kings body and arms with a space marine head in the lava.:biggrin::grin:


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Moving to the correct area.


----------

